# Exchange my desktop computer for laptop



## Peca_slo (May 14, 2011)

Hello

My name is Matjaz and I want to replace my old desktop computer for laptop. I know some things about desktop computer because I have built it by my self, but about laptop I don't know much.

Ok, first I come frome Europe, and probably I will order laptop from Germany by ebay because in my country laptops are very expensive.

What I wish to have... I want a laptop for a few years of no wory about power. I usually don't play games, but laptop must handle with BlackOps perfectly (only game that I play). I want also laptop to have a SSD disk for OS and another for data.

I was looking one Alienware M17x R3 but I don't know how good are they? In my country don't have much people Alienware so I can't get info about it.

My buget is about 2000 euros...

You can suggest me any laptop for my taste, I'm not a brand fan.

Tenx all for your help and time

Best regards


----------



## scbjmshpv (May 14, 2011)

Alienware has grate laptops. Although if you are planning on using laptop on the move and on the road more than usual (for business or travel) than i suggest 15 inch as 17inch will be very heavy and big. HOWEVER, if i want to spent that much cash on laptop, i'll go with ASUS G17 laptop grate laptops (not sure where you can get it on germany) and has better looks, feels and runs cooler due to air blowing out in the back. More they've 17inch 3D laptops too (won't be grate on 3D it's only 720p on 3D, but 1080p on 2d is great too)

I suggest when ordering laptop, order with regular HD and MUST order the back up image of system on DISK, than buy SSD yourself and upgrade it yourself (not much remove 4 or 8 screws, swap the drives and put back on) that way you will get double the size on SSD for the same price they charge for SSD (IE 60GB will be $200 and you can get 120GB for $200 yourself) 

for data, SSDs are quite costly atm and depending on how much data you want to keep it can add up. Now if you are only at house than suggest getting external HD for data.


----------



## Peca_slo (May 15, 2011)

scbjmshpv said:


> Alienware has grate laptops. Although if you are planning on using laptop on the move and on the road more than usual (for business or travel) than i suggest 15 inch as 17inch will be very heavy and big. HOWEVER, if i want to spent that much cash on laptop, i'll go with ASUS G17 laptop grate laptops (not sure where you can get it on germany) and has better looks, feels and runs cooler due to air blowing out in the back. More they've 17inch 3D laptops too (won't be grate on 3D it's only 720p on 3D, but 1080p on 2d is great too)
> 
> I suggest when ordering laptop, order with regular HD and MUST order the back up image of system on DISK, than buy SSD yourself and upgrade it yourself (not much remove 4 or 8 screws, swap the drives and put back on) that way you will get double the size on SSD for the same price they charge for SSD (IE 60GB will be $200 and you can get 120GB for $200 yourself)
> 
> for data, SSDs are quite costly atm and depending on how much data you want to keep it can add up. Now if you are only at house than suggest getting external HD for data.



Yes I was looking the Asus G73, but I also don't know the qualty. When I was talking to some friends they sad that I will never get with same spec. as Alienware another laptop, because they make their own chips on matherboard (don't kow if it's true).
I like shining on Alienware, but if the hardware stuff isn't ok even the lights don't help me.


----------



## flanker (May 15, 2011)

My pick is the ASUS G73 series, I have the JH older system&SW new system both are great both will do what you want.


----------

